# NEED FOR SPEED MOST WANTED problem



## s_aerin (Feb 26, 2007)

hi. i got stuck at 80% of the game.had just wanted the topmost rank on the blacklist, and the movie cut in, of mia(a cop) asking me to run away, and then i am being chased by 40+ cop cars.i cant seem to escape them no matter what i try. anywayz, anyone who has completed this game please help me.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

There are some trainers available at nfsunlimited.com,with them you can unlock the game.

But I would prefer if you complete nfsmw with your own hands rather than the trainer because trainer will make your game boring.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 26, 2007)

NFSMW CHEATS

NFSMW TRAINERS

Now Rest in Peace and Fnsh the Game


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

see this map.
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/822/nfsmwuf6.th.jpg


When in the game (before BL # 1) you can see a road which is "under construction" & blocked near the Stadium.

Just plan the best route to ESCAPE.

For that see this
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/2824/nfsmw2sc4.th.jpg.

*& when you jump try get some Screenshots, It looks Superb.*


IMO DONT use trainers, coz you'll regret it BIG time if you use Trainer.

This is the First time you're gonna finish it, you've come sooo far without using them,

just Finish it on your OWN, you'll definetly LOVE it. - you'd get a BIG SATISFACTION, when you finish it fair & square


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

yups NFS MW escape was the best part in the game.. and dont use trainers...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll say it again s_aerin, *DONT USE TRAINERS*

as Shantanu_CJ said, the last part - ESCAPING is the *MOST SPECTACULAR CHASE * of this game.


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> see this map.
> *img86.imageshack.us/img86/822/nfsmwuf6.th.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


thanx s18000rpm, those screenshots are gr8.m going to see whether i can escape this time.will let u know.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 27, 2007)

u have to complete 100% then only u can escape


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2007)

i loved the chase.it is the most exciting part of the game.bang the cop cars and run as fast as you can and keep some safe distance from the cop cars.well in this mode you wont get the cooling option(i mean lower the heat level once you are out of sight of the cops).but if you keep large distance from the cops the easier it is to get away. next do as suggseted by s18000rpm and the webmaster.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> u have to complete 100% then only u can escape


 no dude, as soon as you beat Razor, the GREAT CHASE starts
(no need to complete all races to challenge Razor)

& remember you get a special *HEAT LEVEL* - *HEAT Level 7*

all Black Corvettes & LOADS of Rhino.

you'll get Spike Strips at almost every turn in the City.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

I think when i was escaping .. i was not able to locate the road and kept on going on on on and on.. then i thought why is this marked on the map.. and i ran into it AFTER 46.2 mins..  MY GOD .. long tiring CHASE FOR COPS

as Shantanu_CJ    good one buddy


----------



## nareshwithu (Feb 27, 2007)

HANDY TRICK:

Search for the bus stand , there is a showroom kinda thing all surrounded by glass walls where lots of buses r parked. Go inside the showroom by breaking some glass walls there are 2 slopes go to the right side one . N shut ur engine just few feet before the slab ends.... Now stand der n watch da cops going here n there like drunken drivers ... wait der for 5 mins den der will be a signal to go n carefully jump from the slab and reach your goal


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 27, 2007)

i completed it initially w/o trainer and then with trainer. game shows that i have reached 83%, but there are no new races, only the challenge something races.

uninstalled it. going for NFS carbon next.thanx guys.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> hi. i got stuck at 80% of the game.had just wanted the topmost rank on the blacklist, and the movie cut in, of mia(a cop) asking me to run away, and then i am being chased by 40+ cop cars.i cant seem to escape them no matter what i try. anywayz, anyone who has completed this game please help me.



HEY even I am stuck at the same scenario...I am fighting hard to get out of this struggle. I cant seem to persue for more than 20 minutes, and I cant find a way to escape. I had to leave for bangalore then, I still have to complete it. 

I fully agree with BMW I never have used any cheats or something in any game in my life. It does not give that prime satisfaction which you get after completing a hard fight or intruging level or knocking out someone. I still can feel that awsome "who's the Boss" feeling in that last nexus hub round of Quake 4 at max level, I had to fight my wits out to distroy that tower.......


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2007)

Mia will call up after 2 minutes and tell u the route to the broken bridge, its near some stadium.

And no cooldown just full speed action with lots of rhinos bumping in and did i say heat level 7 ?

Its amazing, just one simply amazing chase in the whole game before a national level warrant is issued and Cross is fired.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 3, 2007)

U can refer to the following from Cheatbook Database 06-PC Walks

After beating Razor, you get the plot twist du jour and you're all set for 
one final police pursuit. You're back behind the wheel of your BMW, 
recently used by Razor. Cross now gets involved personally, and you get a 
special Heat Level 6 pursuit.

As the pursuit starts, immediately steer left to hit a pursuit breaker. 
Take the third left turn and look for a pursuit breaker on your left (Ocean 
Hills Police Station). Turn left into the station, jump the ramp and hit 
the tower to shake more cars off you. Then veer a little right and go down 
the hill and hit the water tower at the bottom to give yourself some 
breathing room.

From the water tower, turn right and head past the twin towers and straight 
on to the bus station. Park up on the loading platform roof and wait until 
you get a call from Mia telling you the road to the old bridge is open and 
you can escape by jumping across the bridge. The old bridge is located west 
of Rosewood, just south of Hickley Field, on the road that leads west, out 
of town. Prior to this moment, that road has been blocked by construction 
equipment and mounds of dirt.

Jump from the bus station platform and head left and hit the gas station 
pursuit breaker. Turn left around the corner ahead to catch a doughnut shop 
breaker and stay on this road, which leads straight to the old bridge. 
Watch out for roadblocks and don't let the cops box you in. Head out the 
newly opened road and jump the bridge.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

NO Offence
but there's not much FUN in this method.

its for beginers.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2007)

here's the bigest problem in nfs mw..josie maran a.k.a. mia.
*aycu26.webshots.com/image/11385/2003481024014734012_th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> here's the bigest problem in nfs mw..josie maran a.k.a. mia.
> *aycu26.webshots.com/image/11385/2003481024014734012_th.jpg



Hmmm...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

@s_aerin
Carbon just sux, nd I finished it in 2 days. Theres only 4 boses and the only difficult races are the canyon ones. 
can nyone tell me what happens with Cross on the end of Carbon. Hes not even in the sceen at the end...


----------



## SE><IE (Mar 7, 2007)

The final chase eh? Pure adrenaline pumping action. *drools*
I completed the chase after around an Hr (hibernated once in the meanwhile )

Heck, its one kick-45$ game *drools again*

The feeling of outrunning the cops is just indescribable. I once outrun the cops even with a front tyre punctured 

*goes to mop the drool*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> here's the bigest problem in nfs mw..josie maran a.k.a. mia.
> *aycu26.webshots.com/image/11385/2003481024014734012_th.jpg


 yeah hell of a problem  ->Image has been deleted<-


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> josie maran


Looks like the name has been stolen from Chelsea Boss Jose Mourinho
see my signature


----------

